
Universal Nomic - clmay
https://github.com/clmay/universal-nomic
======
clmay
Universal Nomic is the simplest possible standard Nomic derivative. It begins
with a single, mutable rule:

> Rule 1: You must change this rule.

I would love to get a game going. Please feel free to fork and start one.

